

Powerline.el - dgellow
https://github.com/jonathanchu/emacs-powerline

======
ics
Was there a reason for posting this particular repo for a version that hasn't
been updated in 6 months? Milkypostman has maintained a different version[1]
(which is what you get from MELPA if you use it) which just so happens to need
a new maintainer[2] as of several days ago.

[1]
[https://github.com/milkypostman/powerline](https://github.com/milkypostman/powerline)
[2]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/1kc2jk/powerline_need...](http://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/1kc2jk/powerline_needs_a_new_and_loving_maintainer/)

------
SkyMarshal
For any Vim/Tmux users, the original Vim Powerline is being ported to Python
and JSON (beta) and made more general so it can be used in more terminal apps
than just Vim:

[https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline](https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline)

~~~
grimman
And there's Vim Airline being maintained by bling too, purely in vimscript, if
you're not a fan of the mainline Python version.

[https://github.com/bling/vim-airline/](https://github.com/bling/vim-airline/)

------
protez
It's one of the best elisps I've planted in the past few weeks. The other one
was dired-efap.el, which eases your filename editing in dired buffers.

~~~
norswap
Except adding arrow shapes to look like Vim (it's genuinely pretty though), I
couldn't tell.

~~~
saidajigumi
The arrow shapes are not a "vim" thing, they're a powerline thing. Especially
as an earlier commenter mentions, the powerline core is independent Python
code now, usable in other terminal apps like tmux, etc.

------
0dmeth
Care to explain what this is, what it does and why I want it?

------
singingfish
What's it do?

~~~
ics
Just looks nice, unless there's some tangible benefit to the separation of
parts by contrast. I think it also cleans it up a bit, though you could do
that yourself or with diminish.

------
berntb
I realise this is important for people that isn't a bit colour blind like me,
but if I cared enough about prettiness to install this then I wouldn't be an
Emacs user. :-)

Edit: It is worth reading as nice elisp code.

